# Cabomba Biorhythm



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

In my 90 gallon tank, I have have 2 x 96w PC for my lighting. Since I've been running my lights on a timer I have notice that my Cabomba furcata has a biorhythm. During the photo periods, the fronds of the the plant are wide open collecting light. Towards nearing of the end of the photo periods, the fronds of the Cabomba are closed. Has anyone else noticed anything like this with their plants?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I've noticed a similar response in my tank with Cabomba furcata.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

my cabomba carolinia does the same thing, it also grows like crazy. i just did a massive trim and some of the stems were 26" tall (in and 18" tall tank!) they were covering most of the top. mine grow very leggy though, two leafs per node and sometimes up to 4 inches between nodes.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

would be really cool to catch that on a slow motion video!


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

My wisteria and limno aromatica both do this, a time lapse video would definitely be cool to watch! ^^


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll play with trying to accomplish this. I need to see if my Nikon L110 can run a time interval shots. I know I can get an app for my driod phone to do this but trying to mount it to a tripod might get tricky.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

My rotala will actually do this about 30 minutes before the lights go out, i suppose its saying, i have had enoughp light for the day, time to sleep. Other plants such as hygro, cabomba and nesaea wont do this for me unless the light is actually out. I suppose they thirst for more light for longer periods


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

My Limno. aromatica definitely does this, some of my ludwigia to a smaller extent as well.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a great website on plant movements that has time lapse videos. See the section on circadian responses. 
http://plantsinmotion.bio.indiana.edu/plantmotion/starthere.html


----------

